# Error in transmission-daemon?



## zhongyb (May 9, 2013)

I want to use MediaTomb to deliver videos and music downloaded by transmission-daemon. But MediaTomb cannot access files in the home directory of transmission-daemon. Then I changed the umask value in the configuration file of transmission-daemon, but it does not work. After some research, I found there is a command that always resets the permission of the home directory to 750, and that is the problem. Everything is fine after the red line in the following text is commented out. Is this a defeat? 

```
transmission_prestart()
{
        install -d -o $transmission_user ${pidfile%/*}
        mkdir -p $transmission_conf_dir $transmission_download_dir
        chown $transmission_user:$transmission_group $transmission_download_dir
        chown -R $transmission_user:$transmission_group $transmission_conf_dir
        chgrp $transmission_group $transmission_conf_dir
[quote][color="Red"]        chmod 750 $transmission_conf_dir
[/color][/QUOTE]        if [ -n "$transmission_web_home" ]; then
                TRANSMISSION_WEB_HOME=$transmission_web_home
                export TRANSMISSION_WEB_HOME
        fi
}
```


----------



## SirDice (May 9, 2013)

It only sets those permissions on the settings directory. I suggest configuring transmission to save the downloaded files somewhere else:

```
"download-dir": "/storage/media/transmission/Downloads",
```

The umask is also set in transmission's settings.json file:

```
"umask": 18,
```
Note: it's in decimal, not octal.


----------



## kpa (May 9, 2013)

The chmod(1) is there to prevent accidental leaks of password hashes in the configuration files to unpriviledged users. The default download dir is not very well chosen, do what @SirDice suggested and move it somewhere else.


----------

